# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام شروع شد بدوين ثبت نام كنيد

## johnosa1995

ثبت نام شروع شد الان ثبت نام كردم شما هم بدوين ثبت نام كنين :Yahoo (83):

----------


## SanliTa

عجله ای نیس 
فردا ثبت نام میکنم در  آرامش کامل

----------


## johnosa1995

> عجله ای نیس 
> فردا ثبت نام میکنم در کمال آرامش


فقط خواستم خبر بدم

----------


## SanliTa

> فقط خواستم خبر بدم


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## Lawyer

ممنون از حسن نیت شما دوست عزیز :Yahoo (8):

----------


## masudr

واسی دانشگاه فرهنگیان باید چکار کرد؟

----------


## Takfir

منتظرم یارانه هارو بریزن بعد  :Yahoo (50): :yahoo (4):

----------


## enrique1376

بچه ها من علوم تجربی ثبت نام کردم ولی بند 44 رو علامت نزدم
بعد رفتم کروه زبان ثبت نام کردم
الان من نمیتونم کنکور زبان بدم؟

----------


## Parsa-MB

کارت اعتباری 8 تومنی برای دانشگاه ازاد هم حساب میشه یا فقط برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیه؟

----------


## SanliTa

> بچه ها من علوم تجربی ثبت نام کردم ولی بند 44 رو علامت نزدم
> بعد رفتم کروه زبان ثبت نام کردم
> الان من نمیتونم کنکور زبان بدم؟


نمیدونم
اما میتونید ویرایش کنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> کارت اعتباری 8 تومنی برای دانشگاه ازاد هم حساب میشه یا فقط برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیه؟


برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیه
دانشگاه آزاد روی سراسریه نیازی به تهیه کارت اعتباری جدا نیست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منتظرم یارانه هارو بریزن بعد :yahoo (4):


ههههههه 
ایول

----------


## ahmaddd

> منتظرم یارانه هارو بریزن بعد :yahoo (4):


داداش زیر زمین چه خبر؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نمیدونم
> اما میتونید ویرایش کنید
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیه
> دانشگاه آزاد روی سراسریه نیازی به تهیه کارت اعتباری جدا نیست
> ...


قیزیم گت کافینته داااااااااااااااااااا
یولچولانما بیرده:yahoo (4):

----------


## MAHSA

حالا چه عجله ایه وقت زیاده طبق گذشته دیقه 90 ایشالا :yahoo (4):

----------


## enrique1376

[QUOTE=SanliTa;364713]نمیدونم
اما میتونید ویرایش کنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
چجوری باید ویرایش کنم

----------


## SanliTa

> قیزیم گت کافینته داااااااااااااااااااا
> یولچولانما بیرده:yahoo (4):



اوغلوم *یولچولانما بیرده* نمه نه دی؟؟؟؟؟؟دوشونمدیم
من خونه ثبت نام میکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

[QUOTE=enrique1376;364725]


> نمیدونم
> اما میتونید ویرایش کنید
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> چجوری باید ویرایش کنم


به لینک زیر برید
سمت راست گزینه ویرایش رو میبینید از اونجا
http://register2.sanjesh.org/regsar94

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> حالا چه عجله ایه وقت زیاده طبق گذشته دیقه 90 ایشالا :yahoo (4):


اصلا اینکار صحیح نیس جز استرس چیز دیگه ای نداره
همون فردا پس فردا خوبه نذار بمونه اخرا 
یه وقت دیدی به دلیل ازدحام سایت بالا نیومد یا اینکه خدا نکرده اشتباه وارد کردی حداقل وقت ویرایش داری

----------


## Parsa-MB

> برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیه
> دانشگاه آزاد روی سراسریه نیازی به تهیه کارت اعتباری جدا نیست


ممنون
چوخ یاشا

----------


## MAHSA

[QUOTE=SanliTa;364727]اوغلوم *یولچولانما بیرده* نمه نه دی؟؟؟؟؟؟دوشونمدیم
من خونه ثبت نام میکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به لینک زیر برید
> سمت راست گزینه ویرایش رو میبینید از اونجا
> http://register2.sanjesh.org/regsar94
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> اصلا اینکار صحیح نیس جز استرس چیز دیگه ای نداره
> ...


دیقه 90 واسه من یه ارامشی دیگه داره  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ahmaddd

[QUOTE=SanliTa;364727]اوغلوم *یولچولانما بیرده* نمه نه دی؟؟؟؟؟؟دوشونمدیم
من خونه ثبت نام میکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به لینک زیر برید
> سمت راست گزینه ویرایش رو میبینید از اونجا
> http://register2.sanjesh.org/regsar94
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> اصلا اینکار صحیح نیس جز استرس چیز دیگه ای نداره
> ...


گدا
گت کافینته پول ر وورسون

----------


## SanliTa

[QUOTE=ahmaddd;364736]


> گدا
> گت کافینته پول ر وورسون


هههههه
نمیدونستم  این واژه رو ما نداریم لابد

نه اصن منظورم این نبوداااااااااااا
منظورم این بود چیکار کنم با حساب یکی دیگر از اعضای خانواده:yahoo (4): ثبت نام کنم
لطفا برداشت بدی نداشته باشید
اونجوریش نیستم جناب
ادمی هستم که زود بهم بر میخوره و این حرفتون بهم بر خورد

----------


## ahmaddd

[QUOTE=SanliTa;364741]


> هههههه
> نمیدونستم  این واژه رو ما نداریم لابد
> 
> نه اصن منظورم این نبوداااااااااااا
> منظورم این بود چیکار کنم با حساب یکی دیگر از اعضای خانواده:yahoo (4): ثبت نام کنم
> لطفا برداشت بدی نداشته باشید
> اونجوریش نیستم جناب
> ادمی هستم که زود بهم بر میخوره و این حرفتون بهم بر خورد


یری بابا سفهلمه
تورکلرین جنبسی چوخ اولار لیلی
پس شما به گدا چی کیین؟

----------


## SanliTa

[QUOTE=ahmaddd;364759]


> یری بابا سفهلمه
> تورکلرین جنبسی چوخ اولار لیلی
> پس شما به گدا چی کیین؟


من زنجانیم
به گدا هم gaday گادای میگیم

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

اقا این تو فرم ثبت نوم نوشته :

دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟ دوره پیش دانشگاهی دیپلم نظام قدیم 

من که الان پشت کنکوریم و سال دومم هست کدومو بزنم !؟

----------


## RainBow

> اقا این تو فرم ثبت نوم نوشته :
> 
> دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟ دوره پیش دانشگاهی دیپلم نظام قدیم 
> 
> من که الان پشت کنکوریم و سال دومم هست کدومو بزنم !؟


دوره پیش:yahoo (1):
منظورش ازنظام قدیم 84 به قبل هستش

----------


## Majid-VZ

> منتظرم یارانه هارو بریزن بعد :yahoo (4):


عه... 
دقیقا منم همینکارو می‌خوام بکنم خخخخخخ

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*ما که ثفت نوم زدیم...

بچه ها بازار سیاه میخام راه بندازم واسه کد ثبت نام خخخخخ:yahoo (4):*

----------


## design46

> ثبت نام شروع شد الان ثبت نام كردم شما هم بدوين ثبت نام كنين


الکی جو وارد نکن
مگه چه خبره میگی بدو بدو
2 هفته وقت هست

----------


## johnosa1995

> الکی جو وارد نکن
> مگه چه خبره میگی بدو بدو
> 2 هفته وقت هست


جو وارد نكنم چه ربطي  داره؟!؟!؟!

----------


## sina3656355

اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!

----------


## johnosa1995

> اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!


در حال تحصيلي٤ در حال تحصيل نيستي٥

----------


## unnam

> در حال تحصيلي٤ در حال تحصيل نيستي٥


چرا راهنایی اشتباه می کنی؟ 
این جدول کداست 


شرح وضعيت نظام وظيفه
کد وضعيت

كارت پايان خدمت
1

داشتن كارت‌ معافيت‌ دائم (كفالت، پزشكي،‌ ايثارگران‌ و موارد خاص).
2

مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن
3

متولدين سال 1354 و قبل از آن، اين قبيل مشمولان بايد پس از اعلام قبولي و در زمان ثبتنام كارت معافيت دائم (معافيت سني عنايت مقام معظم رهبري) را ارائه نمايند
4

دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه یا پیش دانشگاهی که به صورت پیوسته مشغول به تحصیل بوده و تا تاریخ 1394/06/31 در سنوات مجاز تحصیلی فارغ التحصیل می‌شوند.
5

فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 22 سالگی و پیش دانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 24 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی تا زمان قبولی قطعی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند
6

دانش آموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند، به شرط نداشتن غیبت.
7

دانش آموزان مشمولی که پس از ترک تحصیل و در مهلت یکساله معرفی به وظیفه عمومی، موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی به صورت داوطلب آزاد شده باشند به شرط نداشتن غیبت و سپری نشدن بیش از یکسال از تاریخ اخذ دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی
8

فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی دارای برگ آماده به خدمت بدون غیبت که تاریخ اعزام آنان سپری نشده باشد.
9

متولدین نیمه اول سال 1344 و قبل از آن به شرطی که تغییر سن نداده باشند.
10

کارکنان وظیفه (سربازان در حال خدمت) بدون غیبت اولیه به شرطی که در مقطع کارشناسی و بالاتر پذیرفته شوند
11

کارکنان وظیفه‌ای که خدمت دوره ضرورت آنان تا تاریخ 1394/06/31 به پایان می‌رسد (این دسته از افراد باید به هنگام ثبت نام در دانشگاه، گواهی یا کارت پایان خدمت ارائه نمایند).
12

طلاب علوم دینی دارنده مدرک دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی دارای معافیت تحصیلی حوزه. به شرطی که مرکز مدیریت حوزه‌های علمیه یا مرکز مدیریت حوزه علمیه خراسان یا اصفهان تأیید نمایند که طلبه قادر است ضمن اشتغال به تحصیل در حوزه به موازات آن در دانشگاه نیز تحصیل نماید، با همان معافیت تحصیلی حوزه، اشتغال به تحصیل وی در دانشگاه بلامانع است. بدیهی است هر موقع که حوزه علمیه معافیت تحصیلی طلبه‌ای را خاتمه یافته اعلام نماید، ادامه تحصیل وی در دانشگاه منوط به اجازه سازمان وظیفه عمومی و صدور معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاهی است. اینگونه دانشجویان برای ثبت نام در هر ترم تحصیلی باید موافقت نامه حوزه علمیه مربوط را ارائه نمایند.
13

کارکنان پایور شاغل رسمی در نیروهای مسلح با ارائه گواهی اشتغال به خدمت و موافقت از سازمان مربوط برای ادامه تحصیل.
14

دانشجویان انصرافی در صورتی که در سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی انصراف داده و همچنین از تاریخ انصراف آنان در دانشگاه و رشته قبلی تا زمان پذیرش در دانشگاه و رشته جدید بیش از یکسال سپری نشده باشد. مضافاً مشروط به اینکه قبلاً (از تاریخ 1390/08/22 به بعد) از امتیاز یک بار انصراف استفاده نکرده باشند

----------


## johnosa1995

> چرا راهنایی اشتباه می کنی؟ 
> این جدول کداست 
> 
> 
> شرح وضعيت نظام وظيفه
> کد وضعيت
> 
> كارت پايان خدمت
> 1
> ...


ببخشيد

----------


## SNIPER

من 17:20 ثبت نام کردم
فکر کنم زیر 100 نفر تونسته باشن قبل من ثبت نام کنن
 این یعنی رتبه دورقمی میشم :yahoo (4):

----------


## johnosa1995

شما داوطلب ازاديد؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من 17:20 ثبت نام کردم
> فکر کنم زیر 100 نفر تونسته باشن قبل من ثبت نام کنن
>  این یعنی رتبه دورقمی میشم :yahoo (4):


من ساعت١٦:٥٠دقيقه ثبت نام كردم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!


فك كنم٦

----------


## mahdyar_Rouzegar

دوستان موقع ثبت نام جایی برای انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیان نبود ! خوب الان چطوری هست ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> دوستان موقع ثبت نام جایی برای انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیان نبود ! خوب الان چطوری هست ؟


خب تو شرایط فرهنگیان ذکر شده زمان اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور و انتشار دفترچه انتخاب رشته ثبت نام هست..

----------


## Farzaneh15

*کی حوصله ثبت نام داره ! اوف*

----------


## -ava-

دوستان ی سوال
واسه غیرانتفاهی حتما الان بایدکارت بگیریم؟؟؟؟؟اگه الان نگیرم یعنی موقع انتخاب رشته نمیتونم دانشگاه های غیرانتفاهیو انتخاب کنم؟
پارسال من موقع ثبت نام کنکوراینکارونکردم ولی موقع انتخاب رشته اون موقع کارت گرفتم و....
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Shpilman

وزارت اطلاع ... این همه رشته گذاشته، خب دندانم هم اضافه می کرد :Yahoo (100):

----------


## design46

> اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!  - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -  اقا ما فارغ التحصیلیم اما چند ماه پیش رفتم پلیس +10 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم الان کد نظام رو 7 بزنم یا 8 ؟!


  داداش کد اصلا مهم نیست مهم اینه که شما بعد قبولی مشکلی برای ثبت نام نداشته باشی از نظر نظام وظیفه

----------


## ahmaddd

> وزارت اطلاع ... این همه رشته گذاشته، خب دندانم هم اضافه می کرد


پزشکیم داره؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> داداش کد اصلا مهم نیست مهم اینه که شما بعد قبولی مشکلی برای ثبت نام نداشته باشی از نظر نظام وظیفه


من تو وظیفه شماره 3زدم چون دانشاه ازادم
البته این نظام وظیفه زیاد مهم نیست
غیبت نداشته باشی مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## Shpilman

> پزشکیم داره؟


سلام

تو دفترچه صفحه ی 44 لیست رشته ها رو گذاشته.

ن پزشکی نداره،

آخ پزشکی ب کارشون نمیآد

موفق باشین

----------


## reza0

> چرا راهنایی اشتباه می کنی؟ 
> این جدول کداست 
> 
> شرح وضعيت نظام وظيفه
> کد وضعيت
> 
> كارت پايان خدمت
> 1
> 
> ...



داداش دانشجوهاي انصرافي بايد چه كدي رو بزنن؟؟؟

----------


## angel

دوستان فیلدهایی که ستاره نداره رو پر نکنیم موردی داره؟

----------


## poorak-20

فک نکنم اشکالی داشته باشه :Yahoo (1): 
ولی واس اطمینان پر کنی بهتره!!! :Yahoo (1): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فک نکنم اشکالی داشته باشه :Yahoo (1): 
ولی واس اطمینان پر کنی بهتره!!! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arman_b100

> دوستان فیلدهایی که ستاره نداره رو پر نکنیم موردی داره؟


فک کنم ضرورریه یعنی اجازه نداری پر نکنی

----------


## angel

> فک کنم ضرورریه یعنی اجازه نداری پر نکنی


آخه اگه ضروری باشه و پر نشه موقع تایید خطا میده

مثلا کد ملی رو نزنی قرمز میشه باید وارد کنی 

اما مثلا معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی رو نزنی ثبت نام میشه اخطار نمیده

----------


## Arman_b100

> آخه اگه ضروری باشه و پر نشه موقع تایید خطا میده
> 
> مثلا کد ملی رو نزنی قرمز میشه باید وارد کنی 
> 
> اما مثلا معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی رو نزنی ثبت نام میشه اخطار نمیده


معدل پیش که ستاره نداشت....داشت؟؟

----------


## angel

> معدل پیش که ستاره نداشت....داشت؟؟


نه نداشت

همینو میگم دیگه

نوشته معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی در صورت فارغ تحصیلی اما جلوش ستاره نداره

من کلا کارنامه سال چهارم رو از مدرسه نگرفتم در جریان نیستم  :Yahoo (94): 

واسه همین وارد نکردم

میخواستم ببینم مشکلی داره عایا یا نه

----------


## -ava-

دقیقا این سوال من هم هست
معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد نکنیم اشکالی داره؟
ندارم کارنامه پیش رو

----------


## angel

یه سوال دیگه

کدملی و شناسنامه ما که یکی هستش درسته؟

مال من شناسنامه رو خودش زده بود وقتی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو وارد کردم

صفر اولش رو نزده بعد من ملی رو با صفر اولش وارد کردم چون نوشته بود که کد ملی رو با صفرش وارد کنین

زد که کدملی نامعتبراست اما اگه با کارت شناساییتون مطابقت میکنه این هشدار رو نادیده بگیرید !

الان یعنی چی؟  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MahMoUoD

> یه سوال دیگه
> 
> کدملی و شناسنامه ما که یکی هستش درسته؟
> 
> مال من شناسنامه رو خودش زده بود وقتی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو وارد کردم
> 
> صفر اولش رو نزده بعد من ملی رو با صفر اولش وارد کردم چون نوشته بود که کد ملی رو با صفرش وارد کنین
> 
> زد که کدملی نامعتبراست اما اگه با کارت شناساییتون مطابقت میکنه این هشدار رو نادیده بگیرید !
> ...


برای من اولش 0 نیست
ولی بازم میزنه به نظر میرسد کد ملی شما اشتباه باشد. اگه درسته نادیده بگیرید!
ماهم نادیده گرفتیم!   :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moho

> شما داوطلب ازاديد؟؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> من ساعت١٦:٥٠دقيقه ثبت نام كردم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


منم فک کنم 6 باشه.با توجه به اطلاعات خود سایت

----------


## angel

> برای من اولش 0 نیست
> ولی بازم میزنه به نظر میرسد کد ملی شما اشتباه باشد. اگه درسته نادیده بگیرید!
> ماهم نادیده گرفتیم!


پس مشکلی نیست فک کنم بخاطر اینه که خودشون صفر اول شناسنامه رو نزدن برا همین میزنه اینو برا کد ملی

مهم نیست پس

----------


## MahMoUoD

> پس مشکلی نیست فک کنم بخاطر اینه که خودشون صفر اول شناسنامه رو نزدن برا همین میزنه اینو برا کد ملی
> 
> مهم نیست پس


برای من که اولش 0 نداره!!
با 1 شروع میشه. تو شماره شناسنامه هم درست زدن. منم عین همونو میزنم برای کدملی میگه اشتباهه!

----------


## poorak-20

> یه سوال دیگه
> 
> کدملی و شناسنامه ما که یکی هستش درسته؟
> 
> مال من شناسنامه رو خودش زده بود وقتی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو وارد کردم
> 
> صفر اولش رو نزده بعد من ملی رو با صفر اولش وارد کردم چون نوشته بود که کد ملی رو با صفرش وارد کنین
> 
> زد که کدملی نامعتبراست اما اگه با کارت شناساییتون مطابقت میکنه این هشدار رو نادیده بگیرید !
> ...


منم این مشکلو پارسال داشتم آنجلی
آره کد ملی با شماره شناسنامه یکیه!!صفرای اولشم وارد نمیشه واس منم دوصفر اولش تو ش.ش ثبت نشده بود!
واس کد ملی هم این اخطار رو میده  اشکالی نداره!!با کد کارت ملیت مطابقت میکنه دیگ هشدارو نادیده بگیر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Un-known

اقا اقلیت مذهبی زدم هیچ کدام درسته دیگه نه !؟
یا باید هیچی نزد !؟

----------


## angel

> اقا اقلیت مذهبی زدم هیچ کدام درسته دیگه نه !؟
> یا باید هیچی نزد !؟


هیچ کدام رو باید بزنید درسته

----------


## Un-known

تشکر از شما  :Yahoo (1):

----------

